# Boat Junk Yard



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

I have recently acquiredsome older stripped boats and I am looking to re-furb them for personal use! Does anyone know where I can find a Boat junk-yard? One of them is a 78' Ranger craft 14' long (basic river boat) and the other I am not sure what year and length cuddy cabin. Both are structurally sound, I am just looking to find basic stuff without paying new prices. I am lookin for stuff like consoles and steering rigs not lines just the stuff to connect the wheel to! I do realize "you get what you pay for" however I am not trying to break the bank or win any beauty contests! Does anybody know where a used parts or junk-yard for boats might be! I know of the marine salvage in Mobile, however, I have never been there and have no clue as to what the carry! I am in the Milton area! Thanks for all of the many hours of comic relief and many great ideas that you all have given to me in the past and for any future ideas you will give me!


----------



## nic247nite (Oct 10, 2007)

sunset marine on 9mile and copter 479-4090


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

I really hate to see boats die. Glad you are putting new life in a boat.


----------



## Killin' Time (Oct 1, 2007)

<H3>Scurvy Dog Boat Works and Marine Gear</H3>

103 Myrick St., Pensacola, FL. 850-434-1770. Email Scurvy Dog.

Now, get back to drawing, andquit goofing off before I keelhaul ya.


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Now, get back to drawing, andquit goofing off before I keelhaul ya.[/quote]

Yes sir, right-a-way sir!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Do you have an address or phone number for the place in Mobile?


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl6_lblFullMessage>Do you have an address or phone number for the place in Mobile?


Yes, here it is! I have never been there but, have a heard alot of good things about it!

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR vAlign=top><TD class="firstcol vcard"><SPAN class="fn org" style="DISPLAY: none">Duvall Marine Salvage Inc<SPAN class="fn org" id=business_name dir=ltr>*Duvall Marine Salvage Inc*
<DIV class=noprint id=zrvnr jsdisplay="!hasUR">Write a review</DIV><DIV class=adr><SPAN class=street-address>PO Box 1645
<SPAN class=locality>Mobile, <SPAN class=region>AL <SPAN class=postal-code>36633
</DIV><NOBR class=tel>(251) 753-9644</NOBR>?</DIV>
Get Directions: <NOBR>To here</NOBR> - <NOBR>From here</NOBR>
Edit<SPAN class=noprint style="COLOR: red"><SUP>New!</SUP></DIV></TD><TD class=spacer>







</TD><TD vAlign=top align=right><STYLE type=text/css></STYLE><DIV id=dmap style="WIDTH: 250px; POSITION: relative; HEIGHT: 125px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: #e5e3df"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; OVERFLOW: hidden; WIDTH: 100%; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 100%"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: url(/intl/en_us/mapfiles/openhand.cur), default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="DISPLAY: none; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV></DIV><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"><DIV style="LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 100; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 101; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 102; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 103; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 104; LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 105; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 106; LEFT: 0px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px">







</DIV><DIV style="Z-INDEX: 107; LEFT: 0px; CURSOR: default; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px"></DIV></DIV></DIV><DIV dir=ltr style="FONT-SIZE: 11px; RIGHT: 3px; COLOR: black; BOTTOM: 2px; FONT-FAMILY: Arial,sans-serif; WHITE-SPACE: nowrap; POSITION: absolute; TEXT-ALIGN: right" unselectable="on">©2008 Google - Map data ©2008 LeadDog Consulting, NAVTEQ? - Terms of Use</DIV><DIV class=gmnoprint style="LEFT: 7px; WIDTH: 17px; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 7px; HEIGHT: 35px" unselectable="on">







<DIV title="Zoom In" style="FILTER: alpha(opacity=1); LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 18px; CURSOR: pointer; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 0px; HEIGHT: 18px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white"></DIV><DIV title="Zoom Out" style="FILTER: alpha(opacity=1); LEFT: 0px; WIDTH: 18px; CURSOR: pointer; POSITION: absolute; TOP: 18px; HEIGHT: 18px; BACKGROUND-COLOR: white"></DIV></DIV></DIV>View Larger Map</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi,

I have salvaged about 15 boats since Ivan and have all kinds of good used stuff. Let me know what you want and we can deal. I want to get rid of this stuff I have, so my prices are dirt cheap.

I'm on Bayou Chico, off Navy Blvd and Old Corry Field Rd. Call first so I can lock up the dawg. 850-572-1225

Tom


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

i need a piece for my windshield frame. it was crushed by a branch from ivan. about a 3 ft piece of frame aluminum. any ideas?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bfish (5/18/2008)*i need a piece for my windshield frame. it was crushed by a branch from ivan. about a 3 ft piece of frame aluminum. any ideas?


1) Did it break the glass?

2) How bad? Picture?

I had a bent frame and straightened it sowell you can't tell it was ever bent.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

yes it broke the glass. we lost the piece. someone thru it out by mistake


----------

